# Voeckler



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Have liked this guy for a while and want to hear others thoughts of him. His whole purpose for riding in these Grand Tours seems to be for disrupting the peloton. His breaks are always at unconventional times/distances, and seem geared towards putting a hurt on the GC guys. His riding style is always entertaining as well. I know he is capable of winning stages if the topography suits him, but to me, he seems more intent on throwing a wrench into everyone else's plans.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

He's a good rider, but not one of my favorites. I don't dislike him, but I always thought his riding style was a bit awkward, and his race tactics questionable.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

unfortunately age and injuries have caught up to him. short of a minor stage race, he's not capable of winning anything at this point. nevertheless there are other french men to display the theatrics (wagging tongue, etc.. see, for example: blel khadri)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I liked his style for the last few years. 

Lately it's been more difficult to like him, especially after hearing that he attacks the break on descents. It seems more and more that he is just hamming it up for the camera. Maybe that's wrong, but it's hard to give positive attention to someone when it feels like they are attention whoring. 

Regardless of his personality he's a talented, entertaining rider.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

Reminds me a little of Richard Veronique...a French ham.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Reminds me a little of Jackie Durand. He always seemed to like to throw a wrench in the works.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like him much in general. He seems quite petulant and whiny. 

His riding is pretty exciting, though.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

In certain photos he looks like Robin Williams. How can you not like a guy like that?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> I liked his style for the last few years.
> 
> Lately it's been more difficult to like him, especially after hearing that he attacks the break on descents. It seems more and more that he is just hamming it up for the camera. Maybe that's wrong, but it's hard to give positive attention to someone when it feels like they are attention whoring.
> 
> Regardless of his personality he's a talented, entertaining rider.


Why can't you attack the break on a descent?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

harlond said:


> Why can't you attack the break on a descent?


There's nothing wrong if there is a point to the attack. Other riders complain that he's attacking when there is no chance of the attack succeeding, with 50K to go. Or when the field is bearing down on them and he takes one last flyer right into the slipstream of the camera bike, tongue hanging out.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A guy's gotta make living.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Here he is straightening some jerks out on the side of the road.
Thomas Voeckler stops mid race and abuses Dutch fans after being booed in Le Tour De France 2014 - YouTube

Got to like him for not taking $hit from folks.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Local Hero said:


> There's nothing wrong if there is a point to the attack. Other riders complain that he's attacking when there is no chance of the attack succeeding, with 50K to go. Or when the field is bearing down on them and he takes one last flyer right into the slipstream of the camera bike, tongue hanging out.


Kinda like the Howard Stern of road cycling. Both enjoy being on camera and will say/do whatever it takes to remain there.

Rich


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

thread needs more pix.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mikerp said:


> Here he is straightening some jerks out on the side of the road.
> Thomas Voeckler stops mid race and abuses Dutch fans after being booed in Le Tour De France 2014 - YouTube
> 
> Got to like him for not taking $hit from folks.


That was intense. Just about the only time I could see myself stopping to tear someone an auxiliary a-hole would be if I was having a *horrible* race and needed to vent some frustrations.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

mikerp said:


> Here he is straightening some jerks out on the side of the road.
> Thomas Voeckler stops mid race and abuses Dutch fans after being booed in Le Tour De France 2014 - YouTube
> 
> Got to like him for not taking $hit from folks.


That was cool but I was hoping he would get all hinualt on him.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Love. Little. Tommy. Voeckler. 
Belgian classics, high Alps, always gives it a go. Can't ask for more. If Fignon came back as a dwarf, with less climbing ability,less sprinting ability, and less talent....he would be Tommy Voeckler. nuff said.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

find camera, make faces, collect money


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

For someone with so little talent he manages to win quite a bit.


----------



## turk0017 (Jul 18, 2007)

At least forum posters can't complain about him having no personality. Some guys get hammered for having one, others get hammered for not having one.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> That was intense. Just about the only time I could see myself stopping to tear someone an auxiliary a-hole would be if I was having a *horrible* race and needed to vent some frustrations.


From memory he was bringing up the tail, burnt his matches for the day, he didn't have anything to lose by stopping, it probably gave him some adrenaline to finish things up, at least it gave him something to think about while pedaling to the finish line.
The riders put up with way to much crap from people (I can't call them fans as I would be cheering the whole Peloton on, there is no room to jeer/boo at these guys for me).


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

A few years ago when Voeckler was going great in GC he did several English interviews. He was similarly animated and goofy-faced while just having a conversation. So I think it's just his personality, he makes faces and gestures.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

turk0017 said:


> At least forum posters can't complain about him having no personality. Some guys get hammered for having one, others get hammered for not having one.


It doesnt matter what people do or dont do now days, someone out there will not like it and tell the world about it, no carrying about what others do is not an option for them, Concerning this Thomas guy, I think he does what he does well, I dont blame him for riding the way he does, is better to have your own style of riding than to ride just like everyone else in the peloton, Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> find camera, make faces, collect money


and win some races along the way and some rather decent placings. Does not fit in does it?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> and win some races along the way and some rather decent placings. Does not fit in does it?


well, when your whole team is riding in support of your making silly faces, it doesn't fit, does it?


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

_Little Tommy Voeckler _ - the name seems to fit

Enjoyable to watch --- passionate rider. 

The closer the camera the more passion evolves.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I think the core of the love/hate fan status is because we can't be sure if he's pulling faces and making low-probability attacks because he's passionate and quirky and so forth... or if it's because he has a shtick and he's working the show for gain. 

I personally want to fall on the side of, he's just a passionate guy, perhaps a bit odd in personality but he loves the sport and hates boring racing. I could be wrong ...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I think the core of the love/hate fan status is because we can't be sure if he's pulling faces and making low-probability attacks because he's passionate and quirky and so forth... or if it's because he has a shtick and he's working the show for gain.
> 
> I personally want to fall on the side of, he's just a passionate guy, perhaps a bit odd in personality but he loves the sport and hates boring racing. I could be wrong ...


Voeckler is an opportunist and breakaway guy, that's his MO. Europcar works pretty hard for wins, even if sometimes they seem to be doing it wrong. Can't imagine they'd go through the trouble for schtick.

Personally, I don't like his riding style, though I think his racing style is entertaining. I like Gautier too.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Wore the Yellow for 10 days in 2011. Nothing to sneeze at. It's hard to fault a guy who likes to be out on the attack. Jens is much the same but results are better and not as goofy a riding style. It was interesting to note that VdV's comments on Voeckler today were decidedly cool. Maybe not that popular a guy in the peloton.

My son and I have had a few discussions about the French riders in the Tour. In general, they seem to be an angrier bunch, gesticulating at other riders, etc.


----------

